
Ask HN: What's happening at Google to justify the mismanagement of Chrome? - soroso
Chrome used to be the best, now it suffers tremendously in almost every aspect.<p>Does anyone have any insight about what they&#x27;re doing that Chrome seems now a neglected project?
======
mhkool
yes, it got worse very quickly: \- does not load CSS in iframe (Windows and
Linux) \- lately only a few Linux distros are supported \- poor video
performance on Linux \- HTML5 (pushed by Google) has worse performance than
flash on Linux \- crashes \- does not remember (load 'unsafe scripts'), no
configuration option to allow 'unsafe scripts' from some sites

------
ldenoue
Don't know but the team dealing with WebRTC seems to be doing a great job.

------
danso
Can you give some examples?

